
Data Science Is Not Software Engineering - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/data-science-software-engineering/?r=2
======
al2o3cr

        Engineering involves building something that is already understood ahead of time.
    

Better title, based on the above: "Data Science Is Not What Bad Engineering
Managers Think Engineering Is"

